# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Tiền Giang - Du lich Tien Giang

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Tiền Giang - Du lich Tien Giang*

Tiền Giang nằm ở đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, phía bắc giáp Long An, phía tây giáp với Đồng Tháp, phía đông tiếp giáp với cửa Soài Rạp và biển Đông, phía nam giáp Bến Tre.


Du lịch miệt vườn của Tiền Giang nổi bật với những cái tên như khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong Lodge,  vườn cây ăn quả ở cù lao Thới Sơn, Ngũ Hiệp, khu sinh thái Đồng Tháp Mười, miệt vườn Cái Bè. 



_ Cù lao Thới Sơn thơ mộng._

Bạn đừng quên khám phá Chợ nổi Cái Bè, chợ đầu mối lớn nhất ở miền Tây Nam Bộ đuợc khá nhiều người biết đến. Khác với chợ nổi của các tỉnh khác thuộc đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, chợ nổi Cái Bè họp suốt ngày đêm trên quy mô lớn.


_Chợ nổi Cái Bè._

Hay tham quan chùa Vĩnh Tràng, ngôi chùa lớn nhất tỉnh mang dáng vẻ kiến trúc châu Á pha lẫn châu Âu. 



_Chùa Vĩnh Tràng._


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Tiền Giang để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển sẽ bắt đầu từ Sài Gòn, các bạn ở tỉnh khác có thể tìm hiểu thêm tại bến xe của địa phương. 

_Bằng phương tiện công cộng_ 

Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn - Tiền Giang như: 

Hợp tác xã xe khách THỐNG NHẤT ---> 08.3950.5238. 

Công ty cổ phần vận tải ô tô TIỀN GIANG ---> 073.3872.750.


_Bằng phương tiện cá nhân_ 

Tiền Giang cách Sài Gòn 70km, quãng đường đủ ngắn để bạn có thể làm một chuyến phượt ngắn trong ngày hay cuối tuần. 

Từ Sài Gòn có hai hướng đi Tiền Giang, một là từ vòng xoay Phú Lâm, hai là từ cao tốc Trung Lương. Tùy vào vị trí xuất phát mà bạn có thể chọn một trong hai hướng trên. 

*2. Nên đến Tiền Giang vào thời điểm nào?*

Bạn có thể đến Tiền Giang vào bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm, nhưng đẹp nhất và quyến rũ nhất là vào mùa hè, khi những vườn trái cây được điểm xuyết bằng hương thơm và màu sắc của các loại trái cây.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Tiền Giang

----------


## thietht

Cù lao Thới Sơn

Chợ nổi Cái Bè

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Chương Dương (10 Đường 30 tháng 4, Tp.Mỹ Tho)

Khách sạn Sông Tiền ( 101 Trưng Trắc,Thành phố Mỹ Tho)

Khách Sạn Sông Tiền Annex (2 sao) - 33 Trưng Trắc, P. 1, TP Mỹ Tho, Tiền Giang

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Sông Tiền

Nhà hàng Nổi Lạc Hồng ( số 6 đường 30/4,TP. Mỹ Tho)

----------


## thietht

Sam gò công

Hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho

Thưởng thức món cá "của quý phi"

Ẩm Thực Mắm tôm chà

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các Tour du lịch Tiền Giang - Tour du lich Tien Giang trên Didau.org*

Tour du lịch Tiền Giang - Bến Tre (1 ngày) - Giá 290.000 VNĐ / KHÁCH *Giảm 35%*

Tour Tiền Giang – Mỹ Tho (1 ngày) - Giá 586.000 VNĐ / KHÁCH

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Tiền Giang

----------

